# Laco Pilot Strap



## Mike_ITA (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi guys!

I'm interested in buying the Pilot Strap by Laco (http://www.lacher-shop.de/e_shop/pr...id=52&osCsid=8de2d5554aee6f94b7baf3ca6e018f4d)
but I'm a little confused about the length choice.
In the website it's stated that the "normal" length is 16,5 cm but I think it's too short because all of my straps are about 18cm that in the website it's an XL and I haven't a big wrist.
Maybe this strap it's a little different, what length do you have ?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

The normal length is ladies size.
Get the XL or preferably XXL.
The "tail" tucks away nicely if it is a little bit longer, as you have a triple thickness of leather to deal with.


----------



## Mike_ITA (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, thanks, so XXL is better.
I have asked because I have read about someone that said that the strap was too long for him, he was talking about the strap that come as a plus in the box of the Laco limited edition watch


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike, if you do a search in this forum you'll find a lot of information regarding Laco's straps. I found out the hard way that it's important to get the right size. Good luck. :-!


----------



## Mike_ITA (Jan 15, 2010)

I have searched and I discovered that this is a closed strap like a bracelet, I didn't understand this yet. 
So you have to put the hand INSIDE the strap, and after this you can adjust the size with the holes ?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Correct.
That is why you need an XL size for a normal wrist, and XXL for a large one!
Think of it like a leather bracelet.









And a pic of the actual construction:


----------



## Mike_ITA (Jan 15, 2010)

My wrist is about 6,3" I think is a normal wrist isn't it? So The XL should be ok. 
But I'm worried about spend 49€ for a strap that it's not good...


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

How much in Centimeters?
My wrist measures about 8 inces (difficult to measure) and I am using the XL.
I have quite a wide hand, and I have to tease my hand through the strap.
With an XL, you will be OK, and will be able to put it over the hand easily.
I will post a pic of the (slightly shortened) strap of my -44 Original 55mm.
Disregard the size of the watch, look on the "tail" of the strap. I think that is how a XL strap will fit on you or even a bit shorter


----------



## Mike_ITA (Jan 15, 2010)

My wrist is about 16cm. Thanks for the info


----------



## Mike_ITA (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe is an impression but the colour in the Laco website seems more dark compared to the pic with the two straps


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

The front strap has been carefully aged and distressed.
I wanted the Vintage worn look!
The rear one is my wife's, she declined the treatment! All I did was to rub it down with sterilising alcohol for about 5 minutes. Without her knowing, of course.
The strap on the 55mm is the original 1944 strap, it was horribly dried out and brittle, so I fed it Mink oil for a couple of days, and finished off with clear shoe polish (Kiwi brand)


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Mike_ITA said:


> My wrist is about 16cm. Thanks for the info


same as mine, and I think I've the "normal" size.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike_ITA said:


> My wrist is about 6,3" I think is a normal wrist isn't it? So The XL should be ok.
> But I'm worried about spend 49€ for a strap that it's not good...


As important as the consideration of your wrist size is your hand size. Since it is a type of bracelet, your hand will need to be able to fit through the opening.

The first pilot strap I bought was a good size for my wrist but my hand couldn't fit through it so I had to order a bigger one.


----------



## Mike_ITA (Jan 15, 2010)

For example my Speedmaster steel bracelet is about 20cm and my hand fits perfectly. Will be interesting to know the length of the Laco not in is total extension but as a bracelet just for the hand...
I have seen that in Stowa website there is a similar strap (22mm only ) but there is no indication about the wrist size or the length !!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike_ITA said:


> For example my Speedmaster steel bracelet is about 20cm and my hand fits perfectly. Will be interesting to know the length of the Laco not in is total extension but as a bracelet just for the hand.


I have both a regular and XL strap. I can't fit my hand through the regular but the XL is perfect.

I took a cloth tape measure and measured the opening that your hand would have to fit through. This includes the lug to lug dimension of the watch (the Laco pilot with Miyota movement) as it forms a part of the 'loop' or bracelet. I don't think that you indicated which watch you were planning to use the strap for, so if it isn't this Laco, these numbers won't be exactly the same since part of it depends on the lug to lug distance of the watch.

The opening with regular strap was approx. 23.5 cm. The opening with the XL strap was approx. 28 cm.

Hope this helps you somewhat. They are very nice straps and definitely not something you will see very often.


----------



## Mike_ITA (Jan 15, 2010)

23,5 cm for the normal size should be ok for me because I just said that the speedmaster bracelet it's about 20cm, 
but like you said probably the Laco watch has a bigger length including the lugs.
My watch is an Omega Dynamic Chrono, and it's about 45mm.
How long is your Laco ?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

50mm. I think.
Do not forget what I said in a previous post:
The end of the strap is a triple thickness of leather. Stiff-ish.
If the end is too short, you will have difficulty tucking it under the loops (Leather and Metal.

My advice: Do not think. Listen to us. Get the XL.
You can wear it if it is a little bit too long. 
Not if it is a little bit too short!


----------



## Mike_ITA (Jan 15, 2010)

Janne said:


> My advice: Do not think. Listen to us. Get the XL.


:-!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

And do not forget, if the XL should turn out to be uncomfortably long (for your personal taste) any competent shoemaker can easily shorten it and put a new stud in.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

The watch I used to get those measurements is 50 mm lug tip to tip, however, the strap bar isn't at the end of the tips, so it's closer to 48 mm for the watch length.

From the Laco site: _"Pilot leather strap, brown calf leather with rivets. Available strap size 18 mm and 20 mm. We are offering three different length: normal (16,5 cm) XL (18 cm) XXL (20,5 cm)."_

So, does anyone know how they get those measurements? I have what I think is a Regular and an XL, but can't measure either of them to match Laco's numbers.

I personally think if you have a small hand and wrist that the XL will be way too big. I have a 7.5" wrist and the end of the XL strap protrudes slightly past the front of the watch, but it's the smallest strap that my hand will pass through. In my case I have bigger hands and average wrist - they're mismatched so it's a little more difficult to get a proper fit on a bracelet.

I think you should think about this and make sure you order the right size. I wouldn't want to spend 50 Euro on a strap and then have to take it to a shoemaker, who by the way, will probably not have the exact same brass rivets. I went to many leather suppliers to try and get the same rivets without any luck.

You should measure your wrist exactly, measure your hand exactly, provide the dimensions of the watch you want to use it on, and send it all to Laco. Let them tell you which will fit best. At least that way you should be able to exchange it if the fit isn't right.


----------



## Mike_ITA (Jan 15, 2010)

I have seen on the internet two-three pilot strap like this,and the colour is better for me because is a different brown, but I don't know how to buy them.
I'll get the measurements but I'm not sure that Laco will answer me, I could buy the XL and if I don't like it I can return it just paying the shipping cost.


----------



## pulsar (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm about to order myself a Laco b-uhren,and i suddenly stumble upon this 
post.I wanna know if the original strap that comes with the watch is big enough for my wrist.I'm just making an estimation that i'm a 7.5.
Anyone out there having problems with the original strap when they
received the watch?


----------

